# Late December - Give me your Top 10 Draft Picks



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

In January I'll start the group mocks with the polls again, but until then, give me your Top 10 Draft Picks for the 2008 Draft.

Dec 20, 2007 DX Top 10
1 Michael Beasley 
2 Derrick Rose 
3 O.J. Mayo 
4 Eric Gordon 
5 Danilo Gallinari 
6 Roy Hibbert 
7 Nicolas Batum 
8 Kosta Koufos 
9 Donte Greene 
10 Chase Budinger 

Dec 17, 2007 nbadraft.net Top 10
1. Michael Beasley
2. Derrick Rose
3. Eric Gordon
4. DeAndre Jordan
5. Donte Greene
6. Jerryd Bayless
7. Blake Griffin
8. Nicolas Batum
9. Chase Budinger
10. OJ Mayo


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Still trying to figure out why those three for DX are the unquestioned top 3. Rose needs A LOT of WORK, Beasley doesn't have an NBA position and Mayo is a SG. If Roy Hibbert falls out of the top 5, these NBA teams are dumb, because those three have potential, but I'd bet dollars to donuts, that All-star is not in their futures without VAST improvement.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Also, NBAdraft.net's top 7 players are all freshman. C'mon, what the hell is that?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Still trying to figure out why those three for DX are the unquestioned top 3. Rose needs A LOT of WORK, Beasley doesn't have an NBA position and Mayo is a SG. If Roy Hibbert falls out of the top 5, these NBA teams are dumb, because those three have potential, but I'd bet dollars to donuts, that All-star is not in their futures without VAST improvement.


Beasley has an NBA position, it is offense. He will be equally bad guarding any of the five positions, so it doesn't matter where you play him. 

The expectations for Rose were ridiculously high and Mayo would be a better PG than Ben Gordon or Randy Foye.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Beasley has an NBA position, it is offense. He will be equally bad guarding any of the five positions, so it doesn't matter where you play him.
> 
> The expectations for Rose were ridiculously high and Mayo would be a better PG than Ben Gordon or Randy Foye.


Well I don't like Randy Foye at all, but even if Mayo were a better PG than Gordon, what does that really mean? Does that mean he'll be a better scorer? Cause I don't see it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Well I don't like Randy Foye at all, but even if Mayo were a better PG than Gordon, what does that really mean? Does that mean he'll be a better scorer? Cause I don't see it.


Before we get into "better scorer" we are going to need to lay some ground rules on what exactly we are debating. 

If you are asking me if I think Mayo will score better than 21 PPG in the NBA, my answer is yes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Before we get into "better scorer" we are going to need to lay some ground rules on what exactly we are debating.
> 
> If you are asking me if I think Mayo will score better than 21 PPG in the NBA, my answer is yes.


FG% my friend. I'm sure he will be a high volume scorer, but he won't be as efficient.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> FG% my friend. I'm sure he will be a high volume scorer, but he won't be as efficient.


Gordon as a rookie shot 41.1% then 42.2% and then 45.5% in his 3rd year. He is currently shooting 38.3%

Ignoring the high and the low, 42.2% isn't that much of a reach, especially as Mayo will attack the rim more than Gordon.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not interested in predicting the actual draft order, because teams don't always pick the best player available. Here's my top 10 on 12/20, in terms of future NBA value:

1.) Rose - still like him the most; should be an elite guard for next dozen years
2.) Jordan - little bit of a gamble here, but center specimens like him don't come around very often
3.) Gordon - instant 20ppg guy; unlike Ben Gordon, you can start him f/t at the 2 and not worry
4.) Bayless - the biggest riser for me since the beginning of the season; I'm seeing the Bibby and Arenas in him; scoring points are finding a good deal of success right now (Parker, Deron, Paul); not a great defender, but the guy is an excellent offensive engine; a guy Colangelo would love to have
5.) Batum - international man of mystery; excellent profile for a wing; Joe Johnson/Mike Miller/Rudy Gay types are very valuable
6.) Greene - honestly, I like him a little more long-term than Beasley - great shotblocker and long-range shooter; he's the kind of combo F that I think can help you win a championship, unlike Beasley
7.) Beasley - biggest surprise here; the guy definitely has value, but I'm not building a team around a lazy-defending combo F; like Mayo, he looks good on paper, but I'm not sure he helps you win in the pros
8.) Koufos - huge, good hands, and shoots the 3; scoring Cs are rare, he won't last long; little bit soft, but solid overall; like him better than Hawes
9.) Budinger - great physical specimen for a 2, but I'm not sure about him as a defender or a distributor; I could see him becoming another RJ, but I could also see him becoming a 6th man like JR Smith; would actually be an ideal 6th man wing, an offensive energizer
10.) Mayo - guy is not a pure PG at all as some have offered; his ast/to stinks; I think he's more of a SG than a combo G; the guy's stock has only gone down for me since last summer; too much talent and scoring to fall too far, though

Honorable mention: Roy Hibbert, because I know Kong's gonna have a thrombo that he's not on the list, lol.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Koufos over Hibbert? I don't see it.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

Mayo is a PG just needs to learn to get everyone else involved. He's more Billups/Arenas than Kidd. Rose is more Kidd/Paul/Williams. I leave Nash off that comparison b/c Rose is a far better rebounder and will be a much better defender than Nash. Rose's stats aren't great but he's doing exactly what he is supposed to do he just needs to learn to play a little more under control at times, but that goes for that entire Memphis basketball team. Sometimes they look unbeatable other times they look so disorganized and ugly. Beasley will be Rashard Lewis/Carmelo Anthony. Except he will attack the glass and try to rebound.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I believe Koufos is worth taking over Hibbert, because when I've seen him, anyway, he looks much more mobile. Hibbert is skilled but slow, and the NBA doesn't move at that slow speed. Generally, if you're immobile, you better be really, really strong. And he's no Shaq. Hibbert might be better at the moment, but if so, not by much. And he's been playing against better competition under better coaching for more than three years already.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Koufos over Hibbert? I don't see it.


If a 7'2 guy can't average 14ppg in any 4 years in college playing against 6'8 Cs, what makes people think he can in the pros against guys his own size? I think many erroneously compare him to Ilgauskas, who really is great with the ball. I think it's easy to become enamored with his huge frame, solid skills, and quality intangibles, but I don't see anything that makes me think he'll *thrive* in the league. I think he's good enough to survive as a 15-20mpg rotation defensive body, but does anyone really think Roy is gonna put beatdowns on NBA Cs on a regular basis?

To me, Hibbert is like taking Shelden Williams or Shane Battier in the top 10. There's a lot to like about him - rare 7'2 guy that's worked extremely hard at not taking his size for granted, plays for a great hoops program at a great academic school, great character guy. You see all these constructive things about him, but you can forget to ask yourself - how much better can he be? I don't think a whole hell of a lot in Roy's case. I'd take Roy 11-20 somewhere, but not when there are high upside guys left.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Eric Gordon - He is a special scorer with no weaknesses except prototypical size.

2. De'Andre Jordan - I want to see him get more aggressive protecting the basket but he rebounds like a pro already.

3. Nicholas Batum - going to be a great utility wing that can guard slot of positions.

4. OJ Mayo - I still think he is being misused. 

5. Derrick Rose - His shot is slowly coming and he is a blur with the ball but no sure thing.

6. Michael Beasley - just has not shown ne the explosiveness I like in undersized 4s. In the league, teams will be able to go small on him I think unlike Al jefferson.

7. Roy Hibbert - he is big but does not impress me.

8. Kosta Kufos - Skilled 7 footers never last.

9. Donte Green - I like him but want to see more.
10. Darrell Arthur - one of my personal favorites...very active.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

At first glance without buying into the massive hype for some of these guys i would probably go with(in semi-order);

Rose
Hibbert
Eric Gordon
Gallinari
Batum
Brook Lopez
Beasely
Bayless
Budinger
Mayo


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

1) Rose
2) Beasley
3) Gordon
4) Jordan
5) Hibbert

my Top 5 in value and around where i think they'll go.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

1. Eric Gordon
2. DeAndre Jordan
3. Derrick Rose
4. Michael Beasley
5. Donte Greene
6. Jerryd Bayless
7. OJ Mayo
8. Nicolas Batum
9. Roy Hibbert
10. Andrew Ogilvy

ON THE BUBBLE- Chase Budinger, Blake Griffin, Kosta Koufos


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I neglected Austin Daye; he should be somewhere 8-10 on my list.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What happened to Bill Walker ? Wasn't he a pre-injury lottery pick last year ?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I can't really make a Top 10 right now, by here are my thoughts on some of the potential prospects:

I like Roy Hibbert a lot still. I don't know what kind of numbers people were expecting him to put up, but it's not going to happen for him in the Princeton offense. He's playing pretty well and he's improving still. Rose has been about what I expected, he's in the Top 10 obviously, but I'm not sure he's the surefire #1 guard. I don't like Koufos at all, to me he's talented, but needs a lot of work. He's too soft for my liking and doesn't look to do a whole lot offensively but shoot. Eric Gordon is going to be a very good player, so is Darrell Arthur. I'd put Arthur in my Top 10 right now. Beasley needs to prove a little more to me to be the consensus #1 pick. I know he can score, I knew he could score. I still don't know how he's going to do at the next level, and what he brings to the table when he's doubled and taken out of the game offensively.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

To me its a really weak draft class, but as of now here are the top 10 players I think can contribute on the NBA level

M. Beasley
D. Rose
E. Gordon
O.J. Mayo
DJ Augustin
R. Hibbert
D. Green
T.Lawson
N. Batum
T.Plaisted

Right on the Cusp Darrell Arthur, D. Caracter, Brandon Rush, The Lopez Twins, Kosta Koufos.

By the end of the tournament Blake Griffin and his frontcourt teammate Longar Longar will start getting some hype


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1. Michael Beasley
2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley - his defense sucks, but man is he a talent.
Rose - could well be number 1
Mayo - he was touted high for a reason. Hes still finding his way, but hes very talented.
Gordon - scorer extroadinaire
Jordan - The talented, young, atheletic marvel
Hibbert - Senior, but very big, and effective
Greene - Athletic and long 3 man
Batum - same as above, plus international factor
Bayless - another quality Arizona point
Budinger - multi skilled wing man


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I know Mike Beasely personally the kid is a monster offensively. Most advanced player to come into the league since Carmelo. Maybe even a better jumpshooter much better. 

Beasely is a 3 man easy. He's not a tweener. The coach at KState is messing with his body too much.He's gained like over 20 lb's since getting there. In the NBA he'll need to drop the weight and regain some of the quickness.

But he's a stud better than Durant. Very unselfish and is a monster on the offensive boards.

Handle needs alittle work but has hops.

Complete offensively.Fadeaways, pullups, deep shot, strong to the hoop.Gonna take him a year or 2 and then he's a superstar.

His defense is not that bad at all.He's a perimeter player but he's being asked to play the post defense in college.

Rose is gonna be a superstar in the NBA, fastest player end to end the day he plays in the league, ridiculous hops, quickness, developing jumper just needs more confidence in it and needs to develop some post game. Defense needs work. 

Gordon is gonna be like a slightly bigger Ben Gordon type scorer.Very good shooter and has very good moves off the dribble needs work on his playmaking and penetrating.

Gonna take Mayo a couple years in the league to become a star. He's a suspect shooter,isn't a natural playmaker is a very good defender though surprisingly.Doesn't play the game right that often. 

Overall a great group of freshmen.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yea, I like Beasley at #1 as of right now. Him Gordon, Rose, and K. Love are the cream of the crop from this class imo.

Im not sold on Mayo as a superstar quite yet tho. He trys to force things way too much, and is not a good team player at all, although it seems like he is slowly getting better in this area and is playing more within the team now..we'll see. I still think Beasley and Rose are hands down better then him right now tho and u can probly say Gordon too. 

Love is the best big in this draft class, hands down....Jordan is a close second, no doubt, probly wit more "potential" in the NBA game. Hibbert has size but I dont see him being anything more then another body in the NBA. I may be wrong but i dont think he's anything too special....Same goes for Lopez. I do like Speights out of UF tho and that guy Thabeet(?) from UConn. I think they have legit skill and potential to succeed in the league.

Guys like Bayless, Butinger, Green....i see bust written all over them, i just dont see them in the NBA...i do like Batum out of France tho as well Aurthr, B. Rush, Griffin, and maybe Koufos...should be a good draft this year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok new picks;

1. Beasley
2. Rose
3. Gordon
4. Mayo (or Bayless, but not both. Whoever of the two isn't picked goes 6 or 7)
5. Jordan


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hibbert will be picked by either Charlotte, Minnesota or Philadelphia in the top (8) and will be great for any of them.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HKF said:


> Hibbert will be picked by either Charlotte, Minnesota or Philadelphia in the top (8) and will be great for any of them.


I think either Jordan or Hibbert will go around #5, and the other around #8.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

1. Beasley
2. Rose

Gordon has a chance, but barring any dramatic changes, and team needs, I feel these two will be first and second. Beasley will be a star, his defense doesn't worry me yet. He's an athlete, should be able to pick that up over the next few years. Some of the best couldn't defend a chair coming into the L.

I remember question Watters from DraftExpress when he kept trying to convince me that Mayo was a definite pg last year. Wouldn't want him as a 1 on my team. Still an extremely driven talent, he'll sort it out if played as a 2 in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks should be looking at Mayo seriously. They need someone who can put Crawford on the bench. He is awful.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> The Knicks should be looking at Mayo seriously. They need someone who can put Crawford on the bench. He is awful.


true


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Gordon as a rookie shot 41.1% then 42.2% and then 45.5% in his 3rd year. He is currently shooting 38.3%
> 
> Ignoring the high and the low, 42.2% isn't that much of a reach, especially as Mayo will attack the rim more than Gordon.


OJ is a wuss...no way he's more of an attacker than Gordon.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> Yea, I like Beasley at #1 as of right now. Him Gordon, Rose, and K. Love are the cream of the crop from this class imo.
> 
> Im not sold on Mayo as a superstar quite yet tho. He trys to force things way too much, and is not a good team player at all, although it seems like he is slowly getting better in this area and is playing more within the team now..we'll see. I still think Beasley and Rose are hands down better then him right now tho and u can probly say Gordon too.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by Kevin Love is the best big man by far. Big man in college or future best big man in the NBA?

I see Kevin Love being an average NBA player, nothing more. 

The best bigs out of this draft will be Jordan and Thabeet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like how you (Power Ballin) say Bayless will be a bust, but have Koufus as someone you like.

Odd reasoning...very odd....

As of now (March - before tourney) IMO:

1.Beasley
2.Rose
3.Bayless
4.Mayo
5.Gordon
6.Lopez
7.Hibbert
8.Jordan
9.Augustin
10.Budinger


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Beasley reminds me of a guy I went to college with. Even light skinned just like him. I have not figured if that is a good thing or a bad thing yet.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Beasley
2. Rose
3. Mayo
4. Gordon
5. Jordan
6. Bayless
7. Hibbert
8. Augustin
9. Love
10. Smith (Tyler)


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

mine is a little unconventional because I don't put as how I think they will get drafted but more of who I think will end up the best players

1. Michael Beasley
2. Kevin Love
3. Jerryd Bayless
4. Brook Lopez
5. Ty Lawson
6. Derrick Rose
7. James Harden
8. DJ Augustin
9. Tyler Hansbrough
10.Roy Hibbert

i want to put Austin Daye on the list but I just haven't seen enough of him to really be sure
what I have seen has been impressive though but I'm gonna give him another season there is no way he is leaving after this year anyway IMO


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

1. Michael Beesley
2. OJ Mayo
3. Derrick Rose
4. Jerryd Bayless
5. Brooke Lopez
6. Eric Gordon
7. Danilo Gallinari
8. Hasheem Thabeet
9. Nicolas Batum
10. D.J. Augustin


----------

